# alcohol



## jedi

OK. Planning trip to Morocco next year. Apparently you can only take one bottle of wine with you  

Do I have to go tee-total?

Jed


----------



## lesanne

Stick another water tank underneath and fill it with Red Water...


----------



## grizzlyj

Although its not widely available, you can buy plenty when you find it in the Marjane supermarkets and in my opinion the red wine and lager made there is really nice.

Teabags is another thing though, but luckily not something most customs rules apply too


----------



## jedi

lesanne said:


> Stick another water tank underneath and fill it with Red Water...


Now I like that idea :lol:

Jed


----------



## Addie

There are mixed reports about how much beer/wine you can take in with you. We took a fair bit and were told at the border "beer, wine no problem - but no guns or drugs!".

You have to make your own assessment as to how much you want to "risk" taking over and above the official limits - it wouldn't be fair to advise you otherwise. However, judging by the French at Lidl Algeciras however, seems these rules don't apply! :lol:

In terms of buying it in Morocco, it can be very difficult outside of the main network of Marjane Supermarkets. Red wine is reasonably priced (UK prices) and not so bad. Heineken is available at £1.30 a 500ml can, Casablanca (Very nice) available at £1.20 a 330ml bottle and some tins of Red and Blue Strip which varies depending on your pallet :roll:

Outside of the network of Majane (IE Inland, Sahara) asking for alcohol is a bit like wandering around the shops in the UK asking where you can score a bag of crack! :lol: You can occasionally find a little backstreet vendor (usually sourced from Majane with a 100% markup!) and be given your goods in a black 'sex shop' bag to disguise your purchase :lol:. So remember to stock up inland at Majane.

Ironically, beer in Morocco is better than hard currency - expect to be asked for it from the locals on a daily basis!

Some info on our time there here:
http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Morocco


----------



## jedi

Thanks, Adam, for a very helpful and informative reply. Reading your blog on Morocco has whet my appetite even more. 

I've some way to go to match your 30 countries but Morocco will be number 13. Roll on March, when I finish work and can set off.

Jed


----------



## cabby

perhaps we can organise a few coach loads of teenagers and send them on a long holiday down there.plus a few football hooligans

cabby


----------



## JackieP

As others have said, it's fairly easy to obtain in from the supermarkets. We went five years ago and stuck to the one bottle rule. We were amazed when our fellow travellers opened up their garages to show boxes and boxes of wine they'd brought with them. Luckily they were a generous lot and we always had a glass or two donated. 

We were asked for beer in exchange too but we felt uncomfortable about it. They're lovely people and their religion states no alcohol. It felt a little duplicitous to be giving them something that was against their own rules. And it was sad too, to see young men drunk on beer through the day. We've got troubles enough in our own country with alcohol and I'm not sure we should be encouraging them to go down the same route.


----------



## jedi

JackieP said:


> We were asked for beer in exchange too but we felt uncomfortable about it. They're lovely people and their religion states no alcohol. It felt a little duplicitous to be giving them something that was against their own rules. And it was sad too, to see young men drunk on beer through the day. We've got troubles enough in our own country with alcohol and I'm not sure we should be encouraging them to go down the same route.


I think you may have misunderstood me, Jackie. I have no intention of corrupting the local people. I would, however, like to take some wine with me to accompany my evening meal. It is not against my religion and not yet illegal for me to drink.

I'm not a teenager or football hooligan either :lol:

The vast majority of teenagers, football supporters and drinkers are perfectly decent people who cause nobody else any harm.

Jed


----------



## sunshinebus

We recently got back from morocco we took about 40 bottes of wine over with us + a few cases of larger ,the price of both is very expensive there VS spain . Had no problems and if we did at about £1.20 ish a bottle and £4.00 a case of larger it wouldnt have been the end of the world if they had found it and kept it all ( although was spread in lots of hiding places).
But saved us ab fortune buying it in Morocco.


----------



## OurTour

We took around 15 boxes of wine with us for a month (cheaper than bottles and less clinking!), but a lot of it was asked for by locals to close haggling deals - from talking to them it seems there are a lot of 'modern Berbers' around.

Customs didn't even look in our van, just asked if we had anything special on board. Although like Sunshine bus, it was all hidden around the van.

The local wine was around €5 a bottle and not that great, which is saying something considering I drink the cheapest boxed stuff! As said above, outside the supermarkets it's hard to get unless you go to a hotel and drink in their bar - or search out the one place in town that does carry out - but if you're female like me expect to be looked at like the sad woman who can't live without her alcohol.

We kept a daily blog while we were there, the link below starts with us buying our tickets and stocking up on 'essentials' at Algeciras!

http://ourtour.co.uk/home/carlos-lidl-friends-of-the-morocco-bound/

Hope you get some useful info from it.

Julie

Julie


----------

